# REALLY short symphonic poem



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

Alyabyev's "The Tempest" is about 3 minutes long. Weird, but it's entertaining.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for this rarity, the first time I heard it, by the composer mostly known from the lovely little "The Nightingale". I see that The Storm" is an orchestral painting from Alyabyev´s opera "A mermaid and a fisherman".

BTW, it was edited by G. Kirkor, who is also practically unknown in the West and on records, except from a piece for cello and piano in the Arte Nova CD set "Russian Futurism".


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Musical painting of a storm is one of the most cliche things in classical music and Alyabyev manages to include all cliche ideas for such depiction in merely 2 minutes. Achievement it is, but not the most interesting one.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Apparently, at the time of the French Baroque operas, storms could be even shorter, I believe down to around half a minute.


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

Aramis said:


> Musical painting of a storm is one of the most cliche things in classical music and Alyabyev manages to include all cliche ideas for such depiction in merely 2 minutes. Achievement it is, but not the most interesting one.


Indeed it does include many clichés, but that's what was so entertaining. However I do agree.


----------

